

Startup Quote: Ingvar Kamprad, founder, IKEA - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2670613463

======
raychancc
Only those who are asleep make no mistakes.

\- Ingvar Kamprad

<http://startupquote.com/post/2670613463>

